# Hot glue gun for woodworking



## wwbeds

Thanks, I've been wanting something like that.


----------



## dbhost

I never knew that anyone made a glue gun specifically for woodworking… I have a box full of hot glue guns and use the snot out of them…


----------



## cabmaker

That is one nice glue gun and very commonplace in the cabinetmaking business, however be carefull on you architraves as that glue will have some effect on taking stain. A pin nailer is nice for what your doing (16 ga. max. or 23ga. prefered)


----------



## roman

I know men who made a fortune from the percieved benefits of a "hotmelt gluegun"

I often think they revolved around profit

longevity remains suspect.


----------



## WoodLe

@ cabmaker. Yeah, got a pin nailer too, and I wouldn't give it up. Definately is a place for them, however the headers I made were all painted white, so I didn't have to worrry about glue showing. (reason for using hard maple because that is what I had from a sale! -very cheap)


----------

